
What's wrong with Android - paper mail - amatheus
http://jawcl.com/post/10648454899/whats-wrong-with-android
======
cbs
Dude, just toss cyanogenmod on it.

 _Android is an open source platform that any manufacturer can easily port it
to their devices. This makes things incompatible, slow, and downright unusable
in most instances._

So you trust apple as a manufacturer to deliver good software, then you buy
from an untrusted manufacturer, that you know has the freedom to muck around
with the software as they wish without finding out if its going to be any good
or not? And then you blame google for giving them the freedom to do shoot
themselves in the foot?

Yes, HTC dropped the ball with the thunderbolt firmware, but I did my research
and walked out of the Verizon store knowing the first thing I would do when I
got home was to put better firmware on it.

 _In the end, Android users have no idea what a nice phone is since they’re
used to such a sad piece of junk_

Fuck you too, buddy. I have my old iPhone in a drawer somewhere and could go
back to using it tonight at no additional cost, but I don't want to.

